# "Miami Vice" - Effekt



## Rudi Reiert (6. August 2006)

Hi Jungs..
ihr kennt sicherlich das aktuelle Plakat vom neuen Miami Vice Film..

falls nicht:







ich habe jetzt Colin Farrel da raus genommen und wollte einen anderen Kopf dort hinein fügen..
Doch diese Farbzusammensetzung vom Original ist ja kein schwarz-weiß sondern ein leicht bläulicher Ton.

Habt ihr 'ne Ahnung, wie ich den so hinkriege?
hab schon mit färben und Sättigung etc probiert..
aber nix gescheites hinbekommen

danke, lieben Gruß


----------



## cngs (6. August 2006)

> Doch diese Farbzusammensetzung vom Original ist ja kein schwarz-weiß sondern ein leicht bläulicher Ton.



Dann mach doch zuerst schwarz/weiss, dann wieder RGB. Anschliessend kanst du es Blau einfärben.
//Edit: So wie es aussieht ist es kein bläulicher Farbton, sondern es ist einfach mit Blau darüber gemalt worden. Es ist nähmlich nicht an allen stellen Blau, wo es mit einfärben wäre.


----------



## Rudi Reiert (6. August 2006)

Scheint ein leichter Verlauf drin zu sein.. bei Jamie Foxx zumindest..
oben bläulich und nach unten wird es schwarz.


----------



## deostift (10. August 2006)

Ich hab mal ein wenig rumgespielt .. allerdings sehr schlampig ausgeschnitten ... wie schon erwähnt machst du erst mal das einzufügende Bild in Graustufen (Sättigung verringern). 

Dann Colin rauslöschen (Radiergummi) ... auch unter dem linken Teil der Brille.

Anschließend kopierst du Dein Bild auf 1-3 Ebenen. Somit kannst für jede Ebene einen eigenen Farbverlauf nochmals drüber leben (von blau ins lila - Farben per Pipette klauen).

Arbeite bei den Farbverläufen mal mit den Ebeneneffekte "Neg. Multiplizieren" und "Weiches Licht". Und dann ran an den Radiergummi ... nimm eine relativ weiche Werkzeugspitze mit fließendem Rand und eine Deckkraft von ca. 30 % .... dann kannst unten im Bild z.B. alle Farbverläufe löschen, da hier das Bild eher Graustufen hat.

Ab hier ist es dann nur noch Anpassung und Spielerei.

Anschließend noch eine Ebene fürdie Stelle die du beim Brillenglas gelöscht hast. Mach hier in dem Bereich einen relativ dunklen Farbverlauf blau/lila. Nimm dann die Deckkraft raus und versuch mal mit "Farbig abwedeln" oder "Abdunkeln" Dich ans Original ranzutasten.

Deinem eingefügten Bild gibst nun über Helligkeit/Kontrast etwas mehr Härte und das wars dann eigentlich 



			
				Rudi Reiert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Scheint ein leichter Verlauf drin zu sein.. bei Jamie Foxx zumindest..
> oben bläulich und nach unten wird es schwarz.


Er *IST *schwarz


----------

